# my lil MAC collection



## snickrs (Mar 18, 2006)

i jus started getting into MAC i think it was september of last year so im a lil new wit my collection but it will grow im sure of it






like i said its small but it'll grow


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 18, 2006)

great collection...it's pretty good for what, 6 months? Pretty good indeed.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice collection 8)


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 19, 2006)

i'll post my collection next week and u see whose smaller..hihiihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...btw u've nice collection


----------



## Dawn (Mar 19, 2006)

Very Nice!!  Good Variety of eye shadow colors too!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

I think that's a pretty nice sized collection!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

little? you have like 35 eyeshadows! i do not think that is little at all. in fact, that is a great collection, and I'm sure it'll keep growing! I love ur eyeshadows btw


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

for 6 months ur collection looks pretty darn good


----------

